# EE or Ameraucana?



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a 20 week old gal and I'm my sure if she is an Ameraucana or an EE. I was told Ameraucana by the place I bought her and another I have from. One has a beard and the other does not. Does that matter? I looked at a website when I got them, but honestly, it just confused me more. Here is a close up pic of her:


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

What do you all think? Here is a body shot of her:


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She looks like my Josie, Ameraucana.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

She has the same body shape and patterns as my americauna. Just different colors


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is a pic of my other girl....is she an Ameraucana as well??


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

She doesn't have the beard.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

lorindaeb said:


> Here is a pic of my other girl....is she an Ameraucana as well??


All the hens on this thread look like EE's to me.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

BigECart said:


> All the hens on this thread look like EE's to me.


So what qualities would they need to have to be Ameraucana's? I can't seem to figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

lorindaeb said:


> So what qualities would they need to have to be Ameraucana's? I can't seem to figure it out. Thanks.


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ameraucana#section_3

I don't have any real experience with differentiating the two but I see a lot of pics of hens like those on this thread that are called EEs. The hatchery I am planning on ordering from sells Ameraucana but specify that they are bred for egg color, and are not show quality. I take that to mean that they are EE.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

BigECart said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ameraucana#section_3
> 
> I don't have any real experience with differentiating the two but I see a lot of pics of hens like those on this thread that are called EEs. The hatchery I am planning on ordering from sells Ameraucana but specify that they are bred for egg color, and are not show quality. I take that to mean that they are EE.


I agree. I would go further to say that unless I bought directly from a breeder with proven lines, I would consider my birds EEs and not purebreds.


----------



## KenimokPoultry (Oct 31, 2012)

The birds on this thread look like EE's. They do look close to Ameraucana. unless you buy from a breeder, It's normally safe to assume they are EE's. All nice birds and I love my EE's but most people have EE's


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

Easter Eggers are a name given to mixed breed colored egg layers. All have Americauna in them and some also have aracauna in them but do not have the body or feather type(no tail). They should all be bearded but some that have less than half in their breeding may not have a beard and they may or may not lay colored eggs other than brown.


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but I'd like to contribute to the knowledge base. First, you can take a look at the web site for the Ameraucana Breeders Club (ameraucana.org). They have photos of the accepted colors, too. The pictures posted on this thread are all Easter Eggers. The easiest way to differentiate an Ameraucana and an EE are the colors. Technically Ameraucanas must meet the SOP (Standards Of Perfection) for the breed. If their feathering is wrong, the leg color is wrong, the eye color is wrong, or the eggs are anything but Blue, they do not meet the SOP. Think of it like dog breeds -- if you have a dog that looks like a Lab but it's fur is long or his ears are pointy you know it's not really a Lab -- right? Chickens are the same way.

Ameraucanas are a VERY misunderstood breed, and most hatcheries, feed stores, and backyard farmers will call anything with a beard and muff an Ameraucana when it should be called an Easter Egger. Easter Eggers are a mixed breed with many of the characteristics of the Ameraucanas. If you use a White Ameraucana hen and a White Leghorn rooster, it might look like a White Ameraucana, but it's half and half, right? So it's an Easter Egger.

Not all birds that lay blue eggs are Ameraucanas, for instance a Cream Legbar lays a very pretty blue egg. And not all birds with a muff and beard are Ameraucanas or even Easter Eggers. The Favorelles have them too! And just to take it one step further, Easter Eggers can lay green, pink, brown, and even blue eggs.

Rules of Thumb: If it comes from a feed store or hatchery you can count on it being an Easter Egger, regardless of what the employees say. If it comes from a "breeder", there's still a good chance (sadly) it's and Easter Egger because of all the misunderstandings. If you truly want a purebred Ameraucan, use the directory that's on the site I mentioned above, or go to a local chicken show and talk to the breeders that are showing. And if you see someone spelling it with an "i", they probably don't know the difference either.


----------

